# Storm-hit cruise ship back home (BBC News)



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

Passengers on board a cruise ship from Kent hit by 50ft waves in the Bay of Biscay speak of flying crockery and sleepless nights.

More from BBC News...


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

No wonder they received broken bones in those conditions. As one passenger said in the report, they were aboard a boat, so would roll far worse that a ship (Jester) 

Seriously, what the hell do they expect during winter in that part of the world. Fred Olsen should have more sense than run cruises to these areas other than pass through the Bay of Biscay etc during our winter en-route to the Caribbean or southern hemisphere. Ships of any size will roll.

David


----------



## R396040 (Sep 30, 2008)

*Rough nights*

After reading the BBC reports on above theme I CAN UNDERSTAND. I did spend 15 winters or so on North Atlantic crossings a few years back and acknowledge a ship does move about somewhat in bad weather. Thats why in those days I always spent MY holidays in the centre of the universe STAINES.
Stuart R396040(K) (K)


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Are they talking about the Balmoral that does day trips around the Bristol channel and other parts of the Uk, for heavens sake that is not a cruise ship its not much bigger than a Paddle Steamer.

John.

P.S. I made an error,there is a cruise ship by that name it was not the small ship Balmoral.

I will smite myself with my shoe 10 times.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

This is some footage of her taken I believe at an earlier date in Jan than the current case : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BaRxBbb5HzA


----------



## Rita H (Nov 19, 2008)

Thank you John for sharing this footage of Balmoral on a course to Dover .... i enjoyed listening to her Captain's weather report, for a brief moment it felt like being aboard and swaying with every motion ......


----------



## Geoff_E (Nov 24, 2006)

Bay of Biscay.

January.

Passage of a mid-latitude depression.

This is not a news item!


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Perhaps people will now realise what we had to put up with -(Smoke) 

Chris.


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Geoff_E said:


> Bay of Biscay.
> 
> January.
> 
> ...


What is all the fuss about, it's just normal routine !!!


----------



## methc (May 4, 2005)

*Balmoral waves*

Have a look here!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/wor...osses-massive-cruise-liner-like-toy-boat.html


----------



## Rita H (Nov 19, 2008)

Rita H said:


> Thank you John for sharing this footage of Balmoral on a course to Dover .... i enjoyed listening to her Captain's weather report, for a brief moment it felt like being aboard and swaying with every motion ......


Whoops! So sorry i typed the wrong name, this message was meant for Samuel J


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

I a John too Rita.... Samuel J my boats name, so no worries. glad you enjoyed the link.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

methc said:


> Have a look here!
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/wor...osses-massive-cruise-liner-like-toy-boat.html


great link / shots Methc(Thumb)


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

The Daily Mail refer to her as a massive cruise ship. At 43,537 she is not massive at today's standards. Any ship would be tossed around in seas like that, as many of us know only too well, normal routine as Andysk says. I bet it was not the only the mouth end that these landlubbers was spewing from? (Jester) 

Great pictures. I bet these won't be shown in the glossy brochures :sweat: 

David


----------



## Frank Holleran (Nov 11, 2005)

Get a team of lawyers together...sue the weather forecasters, the ship owners, the crew, the shipbuilders...there must be a quid in it somewhere for somebody


----------



## JET (Oct 22, 2005)

Why not put the team of lawyers on a cruise ship. They could then set up shop onboard and really go to town making claims on anything/everything that passengers (including themselves) believed 'did not comply with the brochures'. The motto could be Prompt Action and Results - Claims paid before your final disembarkation, (pay for the tips).

I could not think of a better way to get them started, by subjecting them to a bit of weather in the Bay.

Regards John


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

methc said:


> Have a look here!
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/wor...osses-massive-cruise-liner-like-toy-boat.html



Hmm, that looks nice and bouncy!!(==D)


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Was in the Biscay trying to get out during the Flying Enterprise drama. THAT'S A SEA!!!

Taffy


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

I dont think "Regurgitation" was mentioned in the cruise brochure.

Them passengers should have been aboard the "SS Londres" when we crossed channel in a force 10 gusting 12. A much smaller ship at 2,500 ton. She was coming of the top of the crests and literally bouncing at the bottom of the troughs. Interesting experience in the boiler room with the watertight doors closed.


----------



## MichaelRathlin (Jan 31, 2008)

tsell said:


> Was in the Biscay trying to get out during the Flying Enterprise drama. THAT'S A SEA!!!
> 
> Taffy



That caught my attention so did some googling

http://www.teesships.freeuk.com/1129flying2.htm


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Interesting link. Thanks for posting MichaelRathlin


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks also for the link, Michael. There are many links to the Enterprise drama and Capt. Carlsen as well as the aftermath. One very interesting site relates to diving on the ship resting on the bottom, as well as much speculation as to what she was carrying.

The memory of that trip from Bilbao with a load of iron ore is as vivid as if it were yesterday. I believe we were many leagues off course and few of the crew, if any knew where we were.

We kept steerage at a half knot ahead as we were battered by incredible seas, were almost run down by a ship, which shall remain nameless, which failed to give way to us in spite of our use of the Aldis Lamp.

Our load shifted, my bottom bunk was covered with water and I shall never forget the foul smell of salt water on the steam pipes! 

Life lines were rigged and tarpaulins tore with wedges floating overboard as we tried, fortunately succesfully, to replace the covers. Fred Crowe a big Jamaican saved me from being washed overboard. I'll never forget him! "Hands around my waist son and hang on to my big black ****!!" A great man!

We lost the Jolly boat, railings went to the bottom, steampipes buckled but held, the wheelhouse was damaged, dodgers torn away and seasoned seamen threw up where they stood.

There was no sleep and little food for days, but we made it home thanks to the incredible seamanship of our revered skipper. We arrived with a deep starboard list which had caused us to be on standby to abandon ship for some days. The Enterprise wasn't so lucky in spite of equally great seamanship.

On stepping ashore the skipper instructed us to all thank our Gods for deliverence.

Taffy R556959


----------

